# How often should I change oil?



## carpathian_basin (Jul 7, 2009)

I looked in the manual and it says every 10k, but today as I was vacuuming/washing the interior I just decided to pull the dipstick out and there was nothing (except for dried oil residue) on it. Is this bad? There's no CEL/oil warning light at all.
I have a Mk4 Jetta 2.0


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: How often should I change oil? (hammergears)*

hahahahahahah BLOWN MOTOR


----------



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

Are you sure you pushed the dipstick all the way in? If there's really nothing, get a ride to an autoparts store and get some oil. Add oil until the dipstick shows the proper level. Go get an oil change and have them check for leaks.
BTW, I wonder about how often also. Everyone will give you a different answer. If you use synthetic like VW says to, you can go 5-10k. That's what I've been doing and my engine hasn't blown up yet.


_Modified by GLI_Joe at 9:34 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: How often should I change oil? (pdethier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdethier* »_I looked in the manual and it says every 10k

It's REALLY a better idea to go 5000mi. 

_Quote, originally posted by *pdethier* »_I just decided to pull the dipstick out and there was nothing (except for dried oil residue) on it. Is this bad? There's no CEL/oil warning light at all.


Yeah, that's not good.. i mean, you're only making it tougher on the engine. Might not have a CEL, but it'll come if you don't pay attention.
Add a quart, check where the level is, then re-check the level a day later. 
Check weekly


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: How often should I change oil? (rickjaguar)*

Yes get a rice to the auto parts store and fill it until it shows full on the dip stick. Check for oil leaks and get it to someone that understands your VW and have the teck. check for leaks. 
Also make it a habit to the oil every time you fill the gas tank.
I go 3K-5K between oil changes more like 3K miles, IMO cheep insurance that the engine lives a long and happy life. Take care of the VW and it will take care of you.


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: How often should I change oil? (rickjaguar)*

10K is just fine as long as you're using a decent oil, etc. Believe it or not, VW engineers know what they're doing (mostly?). 3K and 5K changes are a thing of the past. The best thing to do is to get a UOA done. Do it at 5K and it will likely show you can go more. Work your way to 10K (or beyond!) and be happy.
Or just change it at 5K and be happy. Either way. But that seems like a waste if you're using a VW approved oil.
robert


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: How often should I change oil? (pdethier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdethier* »_I looked in the manual and it says every 10k, but today as I was vacuuming/washing the interior I just decided to pull the dipstick out and there was nothing (except for dried oil residue) on it. Is this bad? There's no CEL/oil warning light at all.
I have a Mk4 Jetta 2.0

10,000 miles is fine on a 2.0L engine using the correct oil (VW 502.00 rated).








But the 2.0L engine often has a reputation of burning a lot of oil, so _check_ the oil frequently enough so that you can make sure that it is filled to the correct level.










_Modified by tjl at 8:21 AM 10-12-2009_


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: How often should I change oil? (tungub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tungub* »_10K is just fine as long as you're using a decent oil, etc. Believe it or not, VW engineers know what they're doing (mostly?). 3K and 5K changes are a thing of the past. The best thing to do is to get a UOA done. Do it at 5K and it will likely show you can go more. Work your way to 10K (or beyond!) and be happy.
Or just change it at 5K and be happy. Either way. But that seems like a waste if you're using a VW approved oil.
robert

VW engineers do not make oil.
And not all 502 00 spec oils are equal. Especially that Syntec 5W-40 pic that's posted.
Check out the UOAs. 
I would NEVER run THAT oil longer than 5000km (3000mi). (Syntec is a crap oil) 
I advise anyone who believes that 10000mi (16000km)







is an appropriate OCI to check some of the UOAs that are in this forum. There aren't many oils made that survive longer than 10000km (6200mi). Castrol, Mobil, Pennzoil won't last that long.. 
NOTE: If anyone who reads this knows of an oil that's proven to last 10000mi/16000km- please post the UOA.


----------



## carpathian_basin (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: How often should I change oil? (rickjaguar)*

Which oil would you recommend for the 2.0?


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: How often should I change oil? (pdethier)*

10w/40 semi or fully synthetic.
I run a mapped k03 1.8T and i use mobil super s semi syn 10w/40 and have done since aquiring it with 117k on it, a valve went at 126k so i had that done and had a new turbo due to it's turbine housing being cracked, i'm now on 156k nearly 157 thats 30k of mapped, hard driving yet the engines never felt so good, and theres no sign of sludge either!!
Top the oil up and see how much it's taken to get to maximum, it's 1 litre from min to maximum.
If it's gone below minimum expect engine damage to have been done.


_Modified by animaniac at 5:26 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: How often should I change oil? (animaniac)*

Synthetic: 6-7K mi
10K is MUCH too long. 
oils that can go that long aren't sold at your local parts stores.
and even then i still wouldn't be comfortable running any oil that long, 10k mi's is a LONG time.
Conventional: 3k
(any longer is a no-no, as the oil literatly begins to break down, and loose its viscosity)
End thread










_Modified by Michael Cahill at 4:07 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: How often should I change oil? (tungub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tungub* »_Believe it or not, VW engineers know what they're doing (mostly?). 

They had an off day when the designed the cam follower on the BPY motors.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: How often should I change oil? (Michael Cahill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Cahill* »_Synthetic: 6-7K mi
10K is MUCH too long. 
oils that can go that long aren't sold at your local parts stores.
and even then i still wouldn't be comfortable running any oil that long, 10k mi's is a LONG time.
Conventional: 3k
(any longer is a no-no, as the oil literatly begins to break down, and loose its viscosity)
End thread









_Modified by Michael Cahill at 4:07 PM 10-13-2009_

Newer porsches are designed to run to 20k on synthetic oil! mobil 1/
I'm pretty sure vw's 10k oil change interval is within safe limits, i've always followed the 10k rule, and i use vw approved oil, my old gti had 139k on it when we had it, 6 years later it had 211k on the clock engine was still going, the gearbox and chassis sent it the scrappers!


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: How often should I change oil? (animaniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animaniac* »_
Newer porsches are designed to run to 20k on synthetic oil! mobil 1


I think the oil fill for the newer 911 is 9 quarts (I think) of M1 0w40...a co-worker has one...and after 2 months of use, the oil light comes on...2 quarts low


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: How often should I change oil? (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_hahahahahahah BLOWN MOTOR


----------



## Weakness (Apr 28, 2000)

You have some recommendations for you in here.
Please check with your service manual that came with your car or contact your local VW dealership for assistance.


----------

